# How to ship game?



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

This November I will be going to Iowa to go pheasant hunting. In the past I've left the cleaned birds with my sister, but I think she's had enough. The hunting will not be done on preserve or a ranch - it's just me, a friend, and some dogs.

Does anyone know the easiest way to ship the birds back to Georgia from Iowa. I will be flying out there - does UPS/Fedex takes this kind of cargo, or is it best to check them as baggage at the airport in a cooler or something?

Thanks.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I have taken game as luggage on a plane in an ice chest. worked fine.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Depending on where you'll be, you may be able to find a meat market that would have a foam lined box for shipping with ice packs, which you could carry on if it's small enough.

UPS/FedEx ship this stuff all the time.

-spence


----------



## Spooter (Jul 15, 2006)

Spence said:


> Depending on where you'll be, you may be able to find a meat market that would have a foam lined box for shipping with ice packs, which you could carry on if it's small enough.
> 
> UPS/FedEx ship this stuff all the time.
> 
> -spence


I second FedEx -- can be expensive but they get the job done.


----------

